# Board Approval to Purchase a D-League Team



## AllRim (Jun 19, 2012)

According to the Raptors Twitter account



> Ujiri says #Raptors have received board approval to purchase D-League team. Where/when still to be finalized. http://raptors.com/live


This will give Masai control over developmental usage for Bebe, Bruno and whomever we draft this year. I like this news


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

I've actually never heard of a D-League purchase being publicly announced like this. Then again I guess I've never really been plugged in too closely with the comings and goings of the D-League.


----------



## AllRim (Jun 19, 2012)

Neither have I.....

Does any other NBA organization have ownership over a D League team?


----------



## AllRim (Jun 19, 2012)

And on another note, I kind of wish the NBA would treat the D League the same way the NHL treated their "D League" (AHL). Where each NBA team has total control of a D League team where the can Develop players their way in a system that runs along with the NBA team. 

That was a major downfall for Bruno this season, twice he was sent to the D League and both times he was barely used. And obviously not in a way that helps his growth with the Raptors. If anyhting it may have hurt his confidence, not being able get any minutes in the D League nevermind the NBA. 

I really think the NBA switching over to this model will be more benficial to the NBA and the D League a like. For the D League, fans of the NBA team will follow their own D League more closely knowing that this team can be developing players for their future.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Teams that own their D-League teams: Oklahoma City, Golden State, San Antonio, New York, Philadelphia, Cleveland, Utah, LA Lakers


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

Looking forward to this, if nothing else, we can atleast expose Bruno to the game of basketball.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

I think Masai might be the first one to use a D league team correctly. It should be used to develop your young guys, nothing else.


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

*Mississauga lands Raptors' D-League team*


----------



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

Every team should have a D-League team, there is absolutely no reason not to. This will eventually be the norm, and catching on slow is never a good thing.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

This really is excellent news for the franchise. 

Bruno, Bebe and DeAndre Daniels will all be playing 30mpg against NBA veterans and a good level of competition. 

I don't think they realise how many views these games will get, the Raptors nation is going to be all over any Bruno game.


----------



## scdn (Mar 31, 2011)

I'm in Brampton so I can definitely go to D League games in Mississauga.

Exciting news.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

^ I look forward to your recaps!


----------



## ozzzymandius (Jun 9, 2003)

This is by far the best news I've heard from our franchise in a looong time!!
I'm also in Brampton, work in Mississauga so I can definitely see myself heading out to these games. Close by, easy parking and access!! Ohh yeah.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

ozzzymandius said:


> This is by far the best news I've heard from our franchise in a looong time!!
> I'm also in Brampton, work in Mississauga so I can definitely see myself heading out to these games. Close by, easy parking and access!! Ohh yeah.


Google tells me I can be court-side sharing a beer with you in 11 hours and 15 minutes. I may have to get a season ticket.

BRUNO!


----------



## scdn (Mar 31, 2011)

I think AllRim's in Hamilton, we should all go to a game Ozzy.


----------



## -James- (Apr 27, 2004)

I work at the Hershey SportsZone next door, so I will try sneaking in for sure. This would be an awesome to chance to see some of the young players that don't don't get burn on other teams too.


----------



## ozzzymandius (Jun 9, 2003)

Sounds good to me!!! With all the interest in the area I wonder how fast those tickets will sell out. Should be very well received in the area.


----------

